# Looking for a Taxidermist in...



## Labo14941 (Feb 12, 2004)

Im looking for, and having a hard time finding someone in the SE Michigan area that can mount a fish for me. Any recomendations.

I have a 24 inch large mouth I need done. I need some one good!!!

Thanks,
LaBo


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I fully understand you wanting someone local. The cost of gas for a long round trip would add substantially to the amount out of pocket and though shipping might be much less, packing a frozen fish is a hassle no fisherman wants. That said, if you are unable to locate someone in your area it follows that you will need to expand your search. As a gesture of good advice, be sure you SEE *a largemouth* done by whomever you choose. A competent taxidermist should have either mounts or photos thereof to serve as a reference of his/her work. Be prepared to sign a contract, pay a deposit, and select from a variety of choices like which way you want the fish to face, pose, gape of the mouth, or background(if any) like a beveled panel, rustic slab, or good old driftwood. Congrats on the bass. 24" is a VERY large bass anywhere in the USA. Good luck.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

My brother in law had his 40" pike done at fins feathers and furs taxadermy out of memphis. Looks great


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

It's a bit of a haul out there, but they've done good work for me. Here is a couple of pictures of a master angler smallmouth that my fiance caught last summer. The first picture is the live fish, and the second is the mount... I specifically asked to have the fish painted as close to the original colors/pattern as possible... you can give them a picture or email one and they will do there best to match it... Their phone number is 810 894 1810.


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

LSCflatsman said:


> you can give them a picture or email one and they will do there best to match it...


most decent taxidermists will do this for you, just keep in mind, you get what you pay for in taxidermy....try contacting some of our sponsoring members...


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Pay the extra money...and have it look like a bass when you get it back.

Congrats on a whopper of a fish.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Rule number one in Taxidermy, the cheapest bidder is usally the last guy you want touching your trophy. Even if they been "doing it" for thirty years.
There are not very many "good" fishheads in S/E mich. I know of some top notch proven ribbon winners on the west side of the State, and a very good guy north of Flint, but your going to pay the going rate, not the "I need a customer rate".:lol:


----------



## peppino (Sep 3, 2007)

waynes taxidermy in roseville has done some exellent work for me. I have a smallie , walleye , 2 muskies ,2 deer, wild boar and a standing bear all done by him and am very happy with his work. his # is 7774735


----------



## AADuckHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Jim & Son's in Chelsea does a great job.


----------

